# Which is better: Pepsi, or Coke?



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

It's between Pepsi and Coke, so don't go talking about Sprite.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Pepsi!!! Pepsi has a stronger taste than Coke.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

That's like saying "Which is better: Aquafina, or Dasani?"


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to say that I have a preference for Coke. Pepsi and Coke ARE extremely close but those who taste stronger (more precisely?) can certainly notice a minor difference.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> That's like saying "Which is better: Aquafina, or Dasani?"


Not really. All water brands taste the same. Maybe it takes a soda connoisseur to notice the subtle difference between Pepsi and Coke. But there sure is a difference :bored:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Lara Croft said:


> Not really. All water brands taste the same. Maybe it takes a soda connoisseur to notice the subtle difference between Pepsi and Coke. But there sure is a difference :bored:


It was a joke; Aquafina and Dasani are made by Coke and Pepsi.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> It was a joke; Aquafina and Dasani are made by Coke and Pepsi.


Ok, I didn't know that. But for future reference, I mean the sodas themselves.

And all types of water taste the same, so there is still no comparison.


----------



## merlinisproof (Aug 24, 2010)

My brother told me when they made coke they were trying to get it to taste like caramel......Is he right? 

If he is they didn't do very well....


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Pepsi for me.


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

Coke obviously.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Pepsi is sweeter than Coke. If you look at the "Pepsi Challenge", Pepsi usually wins because on a first (small dose) one is more likely to go with a sweeter (palatable) drink. Coke on a first taste has a sort of bite to it, it's sharp.


Pepsi is nicer to start with, but goes rotten. The sweet is overwhelming.

Coke is bitter and warms up.


That said, I prefer Coke.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Coke anytime.....


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I drink both. Prefer Coke.





Lara Croft said:


> And all types of water taste the same, so there is still no comparison.


Not true. I'm pickier about bottled water than I am soft drinks.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Pepsi for me.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

The cheap wine you put in either because they both only don't suck when combined.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I voted for Coke.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I like them about evenly. For years I hated Coke until I realized it was McDonald's crappy fountain soda machines ruining it.

(Btw, Royal Crown trumps both. )


----------



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

Coke. Pepsi has a funny taste to me.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

Lara Croft said:


> And all types of water taste the same


nope



and I prefer pepsi


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Coke has more bite.... it freakin shags you as it goes down the throat. Pepsi just taste like a little too much high fructose corn syrup down the throat. 

Therefore coke.


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

I prefer Pepsi. If I can only choose coke, I prefer it be fountain than out of the can. For some reason, fountain coke tastes better to me.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't like the taste of Pepsi or TAB, has nothing to do with Coke being better. If someone asks me if I want a glass of Cola, and I say yes, and they sneak Pepsi in there, I'll notice it immediately and I won't drink another sip from it. It's like red and white wine for me. If you tell me you're gonna pour me some white wine, but pour red wine instead, blah, vomit.


----------



## Creo006 (Sep 15, 2010)

What's Pepsi? :dry:


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Dr. Pepper. All others fall way short.

But, pepsi. roud:


----------



## midnightblonde (Aug 12, 2010)

Coke zero.


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

I prefer Pepsi. But if I order a Pepsi in a restaurant and the waiter brings me a Coke I'm not going to throw a hissy fit. (I have seen this happen before.)


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Pepsi all the way.

Odd...a lot of people are picking Pepsi here. I always felt like the odd one out in real life.

Perhaps there is a link between preferring Pepsi and being interested in Personality Typology.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I just think that Coca Cola gets more advertisement/hype...


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> I just think that Coca Cola gets more advertisement/hype...


Maybe. But the sad thing is, people believe it. And they don't just _say_ they believe it...

They did a study...when you were blindfolded, the average brain releases more dopamine (or some sort of pleasurable chemical) when it ingests Pepsi. When you are told that Pepsi is Pepsi, it actually releases* less* dopamine...and more for Coke. A real case of mind over matter and the victory of commercialism.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Coke. Pepsi is too sweet.


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

The original Coke is much better. neverless, I don't drink pop very often.


----------



## Missie (Oct 11, 2010)

Coke. Pepsi just seems counterfeit to me.


----------



## SonS (Oct 15, 2010)

Mixing them is pretty good, too


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Sprite* is the best, hands down.
But out of these choices, Coke. Although I do love Pepsi as well.

So I like ALL 3.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

Considering Atlanta is 150 miles away, I would say Coke. But, I never drink it. I prefer Cherry, or the once-vanilla Coke. Vanilla Coke was the shit. If you go to the Coca-Cola place in Atlanta, some of the soda fountains have Vanilla Coke. That day we went, I had a Cokegasm.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Pepsi
I have a bottle of it next to me which is unusual as I usually go for the sugarfree types like Pepsi Max.
At McDonald's I was forced to drink a Coke Zero with my double Koefteburger sueper menue as they don't have Pepsi.:crying:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

SonS said:


> Mixing them is pretty good, too


They have a similar taste, though. I prefer to mix drinks that have very different flavors. Root beer mixed with sprite is awesome.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Pepsi is where it's at!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't stand drinking Pepsi with food. It leaves a nasty taste in my mouth and generally clashes with whatever I'm eating.


----------



## Maverick45 (Dec 30, 2010)

Coke, it has a more crisp feeling and isnt as sweet and syrupy as pepsi


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

I dunno. I've gotten to hate pepsi from having to drink it during early luches at school. I love coke, now.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Pepsi. roud: I like coke too, but I prefer pepsi because it has a stronger aroma and goes down smoother. Coke usually leaves my mouth feeling a bit sticky.


----------



## Vodhgarm (Mar 27, 2010)

Coke. Pepsi is too sweet for my taste.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Vodhgarm said:


> Coke. Pepsi is too sweet for my taste.


That's one of the things I dislike about Pepsi, it's way too sweet, even for a sugary carbonated drink.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Coke, always. However this is a very occasional indulgence, as I usually drink water, or tea instead of fizzy drinks! Not healthy.


----------



## Torgirl (Feb 11, 2011)

Maverick45 said:


> Coke, it has a more crisp feeling and isnt as sweet and syrupy as pepsi


Your avatar is scary, there would be no scratching you behind your ears big dogie...:tongue:

Oh and I prefer Coke, but I normally drink water or green tea. :wink:


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

Water :crazy:


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

This is surely a trick question.

It's like comparing apples and oranges.
Or like comparing Coke with raw sewage.

Well, it _is_ comparing Coke with raw sewage...


----------



## RocketMikari (Feb 14, 2011)

Pepsi! It's sweeter and I love sugar. It's the only taste as actually enjoy everything else that I'm willing to east I only tolerate. There are also thing I don't tolerate (ew veggies)


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sprite Bro. But really, Pepsi by a LONG shot


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Water, anything else is just more load on kidneys and I do plenty of that with the insane amounts of coffee I require to stay at the clockspeeds ten times average human.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Neither Pepsi nor Coke is my preferred beverages overall. But there still must be some preference between the two. Not that it really matters, I just thought I'd point out that it's kinda irrelevant whether you prefer some other kind of drink besides the two :crazy:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I love coke, and I LOVE wild cherry pepsi.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> I love coke, and I LOVE wild cherry pepsi.


I can agree with the wild cherry Pepsi part :wink:


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

Though I stopped drinking it a year ago, I still have feelings for it.

COKE! COKE! COKE!

....aine.


----------



## .jennifer. (Feb 11, 2011)

Pepsi! Coke burns! LOL


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

They both taste the same to me but I chose Pepsi because I knew more people would choose Coke.


----------



## Arinn (Dec 3, 2010)

Cola makes my teeth gritty. Pepsi all the way man, and LOL at the top post.


----------



## Tui (Feb 10, 2011)

I chose pepsi, as more ppl preferred coke. Like going for the underdog idd. Maybe coke is the more extraverted brand...
Also me thinks that you can keep bottles pepsi longer in the fridge then coke. Coke goes stale faster.


----------



## Tiramesu (Mar 20, 2011)

Indirectly Pepsi because it owns 7UP


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm a Pepsi kid.


----------



## Jessie (Mar 24, 2011)

Classic Coke


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

Coca-Cola.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Neither, Sprite :laughing:


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

Honestly, I think Pepsi and Coke taste almost exactly the same. That being said, I choose Coke. I like the Coke breand better. I collect Coke products like t-shirts, glass bottles, stuffed animals, tins, etc. I don't know why, but it's become a hobby of mine. Another reason I prefer Coke is that the Pepsi commercial annoy me so much. It's not all of them just the ones with the truck drivers. Here I'll post one:



I feel like these commercials represent Pepsi people as being jerks and Coke people as being stupid. I feel like no one wins in these commercials, so they are just dumb.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

i voted for coke, but seriously ? i can't taste any difference !?!! :laughing:


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

LOL let's not go there; no contest, (classic) Coke is obviously better XD more tart, effervescent, stronger (and more coke) flavored without the chemical aftertaste compared to Pepsi. And it goes down smoother  (although I also do like Pepsi, it just doesn't beat Coke).
The difference has always been obvious to me.

EDIT: I am drinking a can of Coke right now.


----------



## cocoabean (Jan 2, 2013)

Diet Coke all the way. Pepsi is... sweeter.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

_Mexican_ Coke. I like the taste of the stuff made with real sugar so much better than the corn syrup crap.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

pepsi, definitely. i don't know why. it just tastes better.


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

I disagree with the premise that coke and pepsi taste similar... I'd rather drink an old coke then an ice cold pepsi.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*I am the Princess of Pepsi! *:crazy:


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Pepsi! 

By the way, that is not the real pepsi theme song. I just like it and it makes pepsi sound all the more awesome.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

HannibalLecter said:


> That's like saying "Which is better: Aquafina, or Dasani?"


I love Aquafina and hate Dasani... xD


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Coca Cola ;-)

Pepsi is SO DISGUSTING!!!

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

coke is classier~


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

I prefer a cold coca-cola
I wonder if pepsi with vodka in it tastes better than vodka with coke


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I used to be a Diet Pepsi girl for years.
Then I went cold turkey for a month, and now like Diet Coke; Diet Pepsi is too sweet for me.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Cokeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :crazy:


----------

